# Discus



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice to be back in Discus world again


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

wow - that is a big boy (diamond), nice


----------



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks but they are actually Cobalt
Male is 7" and the female is almost same size?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

well then, pretty nice cobalts!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful colors and shape


----------



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks Joe how's your Discus.


----------



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

My pair of Jumbo Cobalt


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I merged your new pictures to your original thread. When you want to add pictures or whatever do it as posting to your original thread.  BCA moderation team member "the guy"


----------



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks! i will remember that.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice discus my friend!! Time to make a comeback as well!!


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow did you grow them to that size?


----------



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nope, i wish i can grow discus that big and that shape.i bought the pair like that almost same size
7' show grade proven pair. They have small batch of fry right now. You should see MELLO's Wilds even biger than these pair.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Diskus21 said:


> Thanks Joe how's your Discus.


Doing great. Nothing as nice as those Cobalts that you have


----------

